# A History of Photography in Spanish and Tagalog



## mayordomo (Jun 28, 2016)

I love teaching. There are Latinos or Filipinos out there who want to take a course on the History of Photography. So I am now translating this book written in English to Spanish and Tagalog. Until I get a copyright to translate it, the translation would only be among me and a few friends. I just love translating this book. Any interpreters in Russian, Polish, Arabic and French here? We can collaborate.


----------

